# Demasoni hybrid



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Out of my 16 demasoni that are about 4 months old, 3 have colored up nicely, 10 are still pale looking, and 3 look like pale demasoni, however, their top fin has a dark yellow stripe (similar to how a lab has a black stripe). Here are my questions: Is it normal to have 10 demasoni that are still pale? Most importantly, are the 3 demasoni with the yellow-striped top fin hybrids?

I got 9 of the demasoni free from a CL seller that had them mixed with bumblebees, labs, and a couple other species. I didn't know better then. The remaining 7 I got from a breeder at the Chicago swap.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Could you post a picture of these fish?

Buying fish from tanks with mixed species shouldn't be a problem, if the breeder knows what they are doing, at least in most cases.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the orange stripe on the dorsal fin:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Those aren't demasoni, and I think you will find they aren't demasoni hybrids either. Seem to be some type of red top zebra.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, not the answer I was expecting. I never thought that they'd be a completely different species.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think they could be Metriaclima pyrsonotos?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

*unrelated,* but nice job with the slate. It looks nice.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Could it also be a Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba" or Cynotilapia afra Likoma 'Red Top'?


----------



## gmoney1585 (Apr 13, 2009)

i would say they are mbamba


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

might they be cobue?


----------



## gmoney1585 (Apr 13, 2009)

http://cichlidforum.com/articles/l_mbamba.php

This looks like your fish. The only difference i see is your fish has the stripes all the way down to the tail. Maybe just a maturing issue. Or could be a hybrid of demasoni and mbamba. The stripes are also too narrow to be a demasoni, unless its the 7-stripe mozambique. But they dont have the yellow top either.


----------

